# Splinter Cell HD-Makes Sneaking Up on the PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Splinter Cell HD-Makes Sneaking Up on the PS3*
11/18/2010 Written by Corey Schwanz










There is word going around that the classic Sam Fisher will definitely be making his way to the PS3, either in disc form or on the PlayStation Network. But he’s such a good spy, no one knows when.

Cleverly hidden between the lines of the _Prince of Persia Trilogy_ announcement was some incredible news. But it’s method of delivery seemed incredibly odd. No one seemed to notice except IGN, but Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot apparently confirmed in the publisher’s earnings call on Monday morning that the first three _Splinter Cell _titles will be receiving HD makeovers. And that was it. Considering the exclusivity of _Prince of Persia_ one would imagine that the same would be true for Sam Fisher’s titles, no real information was given. No release date, no disc information, not even any facts about possible 3D support.

So other than the solid confirmation of “it exists,” the trilogy will contain _Tom Clancy’s Splinter Cell_, _Pandora Tomorrow_,and _Chaos Theory_. Keep your eyes peeled for these games in the coming months, because Fisher is super sneaky. He doesn’t even know when he’s arriving!

Source: PSLS


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I think its so strange that I will happily double-dip to own an 'hd version' of a movie I already own on dvd, but repurchasing a beloved game series redone in "HD" holds zero interest for me. I guess a game (especially a well done game) is so much more of a visceral and profound experience than a movie. In this series I vividly remember story lines, buildings, rooms, and even enemy locations and numbers, and yet I completed them years ago. Still, it makes me envy those that have never experienced the series and will get the opportunity to enjoy it in hd instead of the ed I experienced.


----------

